# Extreme Bowstrings FEB Sale 2011



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

For the month of Febuary we are putting our Solo cam sets on sale for $55.00 and we are also putting the Extremely Wild sets on sale for $75.00. On the Extremely Wild sets you can choose up to 4 colors for string and cables. We also have our Dual Cam and 2 Control Cable sets on sale for $55.00. There are also a few other sales that we are offering on the website. 

Materials we offer are 452x, Xcel and Astro Flight.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

A couple new string sets made


----------



## Kimberley (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow. I love the Astro Flight. Ron what do you think about some colors to go with a leopard print?


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

Leopard print...that's a good one for you Ron!! Kimmi, if you thought my last Infinity looked good, just wait until my next one gets done!!


----------



## Kimberley (Jan 29, 2011)

12 rings only said:


> Leopard print...that's a good one for you Ron!! Kimmi, if you thought my last Infinity looked good, just wait until my next one gets done!!


Whats up your sleeve now Tom? Something in rainbow colors!!!!!


----------



## 1 3D Shooter (Oct 19, 2008)

Leopard print huh, thats going to be a good one for ron, cant wait to see what he comes up with.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Leopard patterns, Well are you looking for it to go along with the pattern or close with a touch of WOW? 

Regular colors to match would be cocobola and black with black serving.

for a touch of wild I would use cocobola and flo orange with a couple strands of black for a spot affect with white serving.


----------



## RattleSnake1 (Jan 19, 2008)

EXTREME 1 said:


> Leopard patterns, Well are you looking for it to go along with the pattern or close with a touch of WOW?
> 
> Regular colors to match would be cocobola and black with black serving.
> 
> for a touch of wild I would use cocobola and flo orange with a couple strands of black for a spot affect with white serving.


Now those will get her wheels spinning!:thumb:


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Some new pics of a Diamond Razor Edge we just finished


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

With the cold weather here hows this for an idea, hows the color of 2 margaritas on a beach at Cabos Los Cabos sound? Temp -6 and wind chill -40. :darkbeer::teeth:



Kimberley said:


> Wow. I love the Astro Flight. Ron what do you think about some colors to go with a leopard print?


----------



## Kimberley (Jan 29, 2011)

EXTREME 1 said:


> With the cold weather here hows this for an idea, hows the color of 2 margaritas on a beach at Cabos Los Cabos sound? Temp -6 and wind chill -40. :darkbeer::teeth:


You buying! We are there. Oh wait, they will not let us drive on the roads today. lol SNOW SNOW SNOW. I am loving your idea with the Cocobola, org and specks of black white serving thingy. Lets keep that on the burner. ITS HOT!!!


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

I wish it was HOT!! The temp that is. I love the cold for hunting but after that its over rated. Have fun staying snowed in. You got it on the colors.



Kimberley said:


> You buying! We are there. Oh wait, they will not let us drive on the roads today. lol SNOW SNOW SNOW. I am loving your idea with the Cocobola, org and specks of black white serving thingy. Lets keep that on the burner. ITS HOT!!!


----------



## bust'em1 (May 2, 2009)

EXTREME 1 said:


> A couple new string sets made


Hey Ron, that royal blue, gray and 2 strands of black string looks awsome. But it looks even better on my bow. Thanks again for the great service I'll get pics to you soon thanks.


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

Kimberley said:


> Whats up your sleeve now Tom? Something in rainbow colors!!!!!


You my dear will see in time!!!


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Awesome.



bust'em1 said:


> Hey Ron, that royal blue, gray and 2 strands of black string looks awsome. But it looks even better on my bow. Thanks again for the great service I'll get pics to you soon thanks.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Here's another Extremely Wild String set.


----------



## bust'em1 (May 2, 2009)

Here they are Ron my wifes and mine. Thanks again you did a super job on them


----------



## Kimberley (Jan 29, 2011)

Mornin Ron


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Sweet looking bows Bustem1, Good morning Kimberley


----------



## 1 3D Shooter (Oct 19, 2008)

Can I go also??


----------



## Kimberley (Jan 29, 2011)

Come on folks it is still February and Ron needs to twist you up a cool set of strings... Can't wait to order mine.


----------



## hillbillyfrench (Aug 5, 2010)

Bumpin' the best arrow slingin' strings made.


----------



## Kimberley (Jan 29, 2011)

Get your Honey some strings for Valentines Day!!!!!


----------



## hillbillyfrench (Aug 5, 2010)

*My Strings*

Most Extreme!!!!!!


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

I can't, she has no bow, (YET) Hows about I get her a Bow first for Valentines Day?



Kimberley said:


> Get your Honey some strings for Valentines Day!!!!!


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Here is another Extremely wild string set on a Mathews.


----------



## 1 3D Shooter (Oct 19, 2008)

Awesome work Ron


----------



## 1 3D Shooter (Oct 19, 2008)

Very Nice, so thats the new decals, COOL!!



hillbillyfrench said:


> Most Extreme!!!!!!


----------



## Kimberley (Jan 29, 2011)

EXTREME 1 said:


> I can't, she has no bow, (YET) Hows about I get her a Bow first for Valentines Day?


How about you get her something in RED.....

Hey now I like the new stickers....how about one for my hard hat? LOL I think we have been here before.


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

Got the string in and put on. They look great. I will post some pics in a few days...thanks again Ron for some awsome strings.


----------



## hillbillyfrench (Aug 5, 2010)

Ron,
Your strings exceed the abilities of THIS shooter.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Did you happen to see results of the shoot? I did, I got 4th and well you got 65, tim 67 and roger 69. Not pretty.



hillbillyfrench said:


> Ron,
> Your strings exceed the abilities of THIS shooter.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Cant wait to see the pics when your all done getting her put back togeather.


----------



## Kimberley (Jan 29, 2011)

Mornin!


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

Great looking combos Ron!!!


----------



## Kimberley (Jan 29, 2011)

One week left peeps


----------



## rhardy11 (Feb 4, 2011)

hey ron this is randy got the strings today they are awesome couldnt be any better shot them tonight had no peep rotation, ordered them friday night and got them monday morning nobody can beat that kind of customer service I will never buy another set of strings from anybody else thanks again


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Thanks Randy.



rhardy11 said:


> hey ron this is randy got the strings today they are awesome couldnt be any better shot them tonight had no peep rotation, ordered them friday night and got them monday morning nobody can beat that kind of customer service I will never buy another set of strings from anybody else thanks again


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Our Feb sale is coming to a close


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

One more day left!!!


----------



## Kimberley (Jan 29, 2011)

Last Day for the SALE!


----------

